# My algae fight (was ludwegia on sale)



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

OK, here's what's going on:

I planted the Ludwegia-- there wasn't any algae with it (bonus branching strand of Java moss though-- at commercial prices I got a steal, up went another moss wall too). Planting more densely should rob the nutrients from the algae. What went was the corner filter... it was ugly, noisy, and the bubbles disturbed the water surface way more than the HOB.

I was having problems with my timer not working properly I am recalling that one night this week I came home late and the light was still on so the tank had gotten 14 hours of light that day. Another thing with the tank getting more light is that I haven't been messing around with moving my plants around nearly every day with the hood and light off, so the algae hasn't had that hour break in the day without light like it was getting earlier on in the game. So, my fixes are: reduce lighting to 10 hours a day and fiddling with the doohickeys on the timer so they work the way they are supposed to. If the doohickeys don't stay fixed, I picked up a backup yesterday for $3 at Meijer.

Anywho, it's not looking too bad and I am patient. The diatom/brown dust algae stuff is gone. I watched the guppies graze on that the first day I had them that the danio was gone and so it went without a hitch.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like things are coming along nicely...do you still have the hair algae?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I am beginning to wonder if what I had was actually LINT!  LOL I have a cat, and when I wipe my wet hands on my shirt and then stick them back in the tank, a certain amount of cat hair is bound to end up in the tank and on the plants... floating up there just like a string of hair algae.  It always seems to stick in the same piece of Pearl Weed too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Maybe it was Cat Hair! Try tossing an old towel over your shoulder when you are doing tank maintenance. Might keep the cat hair out of the tank. I can give you a couple old towels the next time you are here, if you remind me


----------

